# [Macbook Air] Le boot prend trop longtemps!

## Trevoke

Amis de la boisson, bonjour! Comment, je me goure?

On recommence..

Le ver est solitaire! Comment? Non, c'est pas ca, pas le ver solitaire.. Le FER est SALUTAIRE!

Non, serieusement.

J'ai un Macbook Air, j'ai vire OSX, j'ai installe Gentoo. Quand j'allume l'ordi, il passe environ trente secondes sur l'ecran grisatre avant d'arriver a GRUB, et ca m'ennuie. Une recherche sur Google me dit que je devrais utiliser la commande 'bless' AVANT DE RETIRER OSX. Y a-t-il moyen de m'en sortir sous Gentoo?

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

T'as trouvé une solution ?

----------

## Trevoke

Non, pas trouve de solution.. Je vais demander a un pote de me mettre le DVD de Mountain Lion sur un USB drive et je vais voir ce que je peux faire.

En attendant, le laptop se met en suspend assez vite et ne gache pas sa batterie, donc ca me derange pas trop, je reboote pas souvent  :Smile: 

----------

